
LSTM for Time Series Prediction - HIP_HOP
https://towardsdatascience.com/lstm-for-time-series-prediction-de8aeb26f2ca
======
Thinker1987
Nice! It would be nice to a comparison between GRU and LSTM

~~~
HIP_HOP
Most probably you would get very similar results

